# Please read...



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Cody lives near me and last year he received 352 christmas cards and this year his mom wants to see if she can get 353. They don't know how long Cody will live with all his medical problems, but everyday is an achievement. He is a very special boy and if you ever met him he would touch your heart forever as he has done mine.

Here is a little bit about Cody:

Cody Jones is a special, medically fragile 20 year old. He was born with many birth defects including a rare lung disease, heart problems and skeletal malformations; doctors said even with life support Cody would only live a few weeks. He spent his first 5 1/2 months at Kennestone and ECOA before he was able to come home; he has had over 60 surgeries but, 20 years later, with the help of God and prayers from family and friends, Cody is doing great; facing challenges one day at a time. He continues to be dependent on oxygen and life support, but is now able to attend Pickens High School and will graduate in 2013.

If you have even 5 mins of your day feel free to send christmas cards to cody.

His address is:
Cody Jones
218 Bell Ave, Jasper, Georgia 30143

Here is his mom's facebook event page asking for more cards. His picture is on the left. https://www.facebook.com/events/133590870084810/

For those that participate THANK YOU! :grouphug:


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

That's cool... happen to be filling out my Christmas cards out right now


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Thank you I know his family will appreciate it!!  And I appreciate it!! We always forget how fortunate and lucky we are!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Aww....i'd be happy to send one. :thumb:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

We will send one also!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Definately!!! What a cool guy!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I will send one, what a sweet boy... :hug: ray:


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

I knew I could count on TGS members! :grouphug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: :grouphug:


----------



## 3stooges (Jun 20, 2011)

Jess, that is sweet of you to post here as I for one don't do Facebook. Scared of the security issues.

My is ready for the mail. I'll bet he gets more that the 353 goal.


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

I put him on our list. :thumb:


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Thank you all sooo much! 


I'm bumping this hoping others will help!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

I will definitely be sending one.


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm gonna say I'll try. I always intend to send them. Buy the m and everything, just never quit get them out.....but I will try extra hard!


----------



## sblueram6 (Nov 19, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

Hope he likes donkeys. :greengrin: Just made some with my three on it. Already got his ready to go.

Gina


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Here is an updated total of christmas cards received by Cody Jones

As of Wednesday 12/14/2011 his mom posted this...
"OK, TOTAL TIME..........378 PLUS 127 TODAY IS 505!!!!!!!!!!! REALLY, 505, WOO HOO...........505...505....505....505....505." 


Thank you for those who have made his christmas


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh that's awesome! :stars:


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

I have now been told that the total is now 920 cards


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:thumb: That is great!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so glad ...that is a record .... :hi5: :clap:  :leap:


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

I know it is kinda late, but just sent him one out this morning.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Its never too late  He would appreciate it no matter when it gets there...THanks!


Total was at 1206 as of saturday 12/17


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Total is up to 1431!!  He is sooo happy and excited!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow ....that is amazing ..... :leap:  :clap:


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

His mom posted this on FB yesterday 


OKAY, PPL, LET'S DO THIS. CODY NEEDS 84 CARDS TO HIT 2000. HE GOT 350 LAST YEAR WHEN WE STARTED THIS. SO FAR, THIS YEAR 1916. 

:stars:


----------

